# Gladen Aerospace 28mm Tweeters (Objective Review)



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Test results here:
http://medleysmusings.com/gladen-aerospace-28-tweeter/











Be sure to read the 'Conclusions' at the bottom for analysis.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for testing these tweeters. I have heard nothing but great things about the Gladen Aerospace drivers and your testing shows that the tweeter at least, lives up to the hype. Wish these were easier to source in the USA. 

How would you compare these to the d3004's?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the review Erin.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Good to know that mobile specific drivers like these really are high quality drivers. I think we all get caught up with the Scan/SB/Seas drivers due to their excellent price/performance ratio. However, seeing test results like these make me feel good knowing that Hi End Mobile Audio companies put some effort into their engineering and deliver a quality product.

Thanks for test Erin.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

something worth noting about the ~2dB swing above 4khz. Everyone probably knows about the beloved ScanSpeak D2904/60000 that has been discontinued for some number of years now (though, my buddy Kirk was able to get some made and since sold out). If you go look at the spec sheet for that tweeter you'll see it has a similar bump in output above about 5khz. 
http://www.scan-speak.dk/datasheet/archive/d2904-600000.pdf

Additionally, the Scan D3004/60000 shows the same bump in response in my tests as well:
http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-illuminator-d3004602000-tweeter-testing/

I've come across a lot of dome tweeters in the last couple weeks whose on-axis response shows this kind of trend. So, as I said in the writeup, it's not atypical. How you use the tweeter really will play a role on how that bump in response affects you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

jriggs said:


> How would you compare these to the d3004's?


I tested the d3004/60000 here:
http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-illuminator-d3004602000-tweeter-testing/

Objectively, the Gladen data supports the notion it has _much _lower distortion and smoother off-axis response. Though, the d3004 has less directivity to it (ie; at 60 degrees, 10khz the Gladen is down 12.5dB from the on-axis while the Scan D3004/60000 is down about 8dB). 

I actually have the d3004 on hand and plan to test both sets of tweeters in my car this week.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I own the Aeorspace 20MM tweeter. I love that tweeter.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I own the Aeorspace 20MM tweeter. I love that tweeter.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey, i have those tweeters.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Hey, i have those tweeters.


imagine that! 

LOL


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

ErinH said:


> imagine that!
> 
> LOL


I sold my No 6 kit the moment I put these in!! Wanted to do something different and I think I accomplished that. I've been happy ever since.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

They are very nice tweets, between them and the midbass I am not sure which impresses me more.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

wish these were more obtainable. I could see a group buy coming on...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I am pretty certain Orca stocks them. Group buy, I couldn't answer to that.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

the 20mm will fit where my d2004 is. hmmmm


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

ErinH said:


> Test results here:
> http://medleysmusings.com/gladen-aerospace-28-tweeter/
> Be sure to read the 'Conclusions' at the bottom for analysis.


Thanks for the measurements!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a set of the gladen 20mm on the way to test. I'll post up that data once I test them. I'm hoping for similar performsnce all around but with lower directivity due to the smaller size/higher beaming point.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, I got pricing, for those of you who had asked me...

MSRP is as follows:
Gladen Aerospace 28mm Tweeter - $700/pair
Gladen Aerospace 20mm Tweeter - $600/pair


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

OOF.

Interested in the 20mm now that you are going to test it too.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Never had a chance to hear such a high end product. Myself I had scans and I love how smooth they sound. On the other hand see if you could get your hands on GZ Plutonium 1.1" tweeters. They are in the same price range and the ones that have been tested at $700 mark.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> On the other hand see if you could get your hands on GZ Plutonium 1.1" tweeters. They are in the same price range and the ones that have been tested at $700 mark.


funny story... I actually tried to get the GZ 28SX but it's not going to happen. I contacted a dealer who was going to help me out but it looks like he's gotten the stiff-arm regarding having them drop-shipped and there's some hassle over it (I'm assuming it's a territory thing which is understandable). So, I just told him not to worry about it. I don't want him to go out of his way to help me get a set to try out. That said, if someone has a set of GZ 28SX tweeters they don't mind sending my way to test, I'm game.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Got ya. Yea GZ is strict on their product.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I would not be surprised if someone set their crossover at 1.6 Khz with 18 db/octave slope, and matched these to a set of 8" woofers that happen to go quite low, to end up with a reasonable two-way that wouldn't really lack for anything except whale mating notes.

whenever I see a tweeter capable of running down low it makes me happy, but that MSRP is all lunatic fringe.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

no kidding ^^

Car audio manufacturers are damn proud of their tweeters and price them accordingly. Compare those prices to scans or other common 'home' tweeters and you get a serious case of wtf.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I would not be surprised if someone set their crossover at 1.6 Khz with 18 db/octave slope, and matched these to a set of 8" woofers that happen to go quite low, to end up with a reasonable two-way that wouldn't really lack for anything except whale mating notes.
> 
> whenever I see a tweeter capable of running down low it makes me happy, but that MSRP is all lunatic fringe.


I wouldn't be surprised is someone is running 1500z @ 18 db per octave with a set of 6.5" midbass drivers!!! Ask me how I know.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Now that's good info there. A lot of tweeters will show a good FR down to relatively low levels but you listen to them down there and you know it can't take it.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> Now that's good info there. A lot of tweeters will show a good FR down to relatively low levels but you listen to them down there and you know it can't take it.


I'm still just playing with them, seeing what they can do. I'd still recommend 2-3k for the daily listener, because it's a heck of a lot safer.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have played my 20mm at 2k with no issues. I didn't for long but it took it.


----------



## Black Scorpion (Jan 6, 2015)

What's it's sound characteristic like? How does it compare to the all the other big names (Piccolo, Esotar2, Utopia Be, etc?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Got ya. Yea GZ is strict on their product.


You still on the fence weather to use the GZ tweeters? I'm working on another Porsche with the plutonium 3 way active setup again.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to try out the Gladen Aerospace components one of these days.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I'm still just playing with them, seeing what they can do. I'd still recommend 2-3k for the daily listener, because it's a heck of a lot safer.


What do you mean it won't be covered under the warranty?!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I tested the Gladen SQX tweeter, I guess it's a cheaper version of this one. It performed superb as well;

Gladen SQX130

Thanks for the review, btw


----------

